# Lacquer peel on bumper, can it be repaired



## nilitara

Hi all

I've discovered lacquer peel on my ST's front bumper, will this require a full re-lacquer, or could I attempt this myself?


----------



## Andyb0127

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, is it the same orange ST in your pic, if so that's a three stage colour.

First stage apply white ground coat.

Second stage apply orange basecoat.

Third stage apply clear laquer.

Could you not try and touch it in for now with some laquer to hold it back abit. Then flat and polish it.

Failing that I'd advise seeing if a smart repairer could do it for first. As that would be cheaper than a bodyshop painting the whole front bumper :thumb:


----------



## donga2187

It's normally white primer or ground coat to help with the orange 1st coats coverage(same as with reds and yellows etc). You then have ground coat of orange, and then orange pearl mid coat, then laquer. Some paint systems have the mid and ground coat as a single stage tho. Depending on the location a good smart repairer should be able to do it.


----------



## turboyamaha

Personally I would get this done properly not by smart repairer


----------



## squiggs

turboyamaha said:


> Personally I would get this done properly not by smart repairer


Why do you think a smart repairer can't do it properly?
Admittedly the pearl coat is a bit tricky to blend/get the correct coverage because it's almost invisible as it's applied and you don't get a true feeling if it's to much or to little until it's been lacquered - but for the same reasons a bodyshop can also find it as equally tricky to match it to the original.


----------



## Alzak

I do have same problem with clear coat peel on my bumper and bought a second hand one on fleeabay for £70 still can sell my old one for few quid


----------



## Andyb0127

squiggs said:


> Why do you think a smart repairer can't do it properly?
> Admittedly the pearl coat is a bit tricky to blend/get the correct coverage because it's almost invisible as it's applied and you don't get a true feeling if it's to much or to little until it's been lacquered - but for the same reasons a bodyshop can also find it as equally tricky to match it to the original.


Theres no reason why a smart would not work.
I've got to back up what squiggs has said, he right what he's saying, I'm a sprayer by trade, and have painted this colour before, they are tricky to get right the orange base is translucent, and as stated you will not know how it looks until clear has been applied.

Seems abit unfair to judge what a smart repairer is capable of or make a judgement that it won't work.


----------



## turboyamaha

squiggs said:


> Why do you think a smart repairer can't do it properly?
> Admittedly the pearl coat is a bit tricky to blend/get the correct coverage because it's almost invisible as it's applied and you don't get a true feeling if it's to much or to little until it's been lacquered - but for the same reasons a bodyshop can also find it as equally tricky to match it to the original.


In my experience never seen a very good job from a smart repairer, in fact had one do some work on one of my cars which then led to laquer peel! Colour was not 100%. Finish was not 100%. Atmospheric particles visible on completion! Just what has happened to me and family and friends and not by same repairer!!


----------



## squiggs

turboyamaha said:


> In my experience never seen a very good job from a smart repairer, in fact had one do some work on one of my cars which then led to laquer peel! Colour was not 100%. Finish was not 100%. Atmospheric particles visible on completion! Just what has happened to me and family and friends and not by same repairer!!


Sorry to here that, sounds very unlucky ... but by the same token we've probably all seen not so good bodyshop jobs. And all the faults you mentioned can equally happen to a job from a bodyshop, but nobody ever says don't use bodyshops 
There are going to be good and bad in both fields. 
Usually people knowing they need a bodyshop job seek out one that comes recommended by someone that has already had a job done by that shop.
I don't know why, but the same can't be said about smart. Most people mistakenly seem to think that every smart repairer has the same ability and then when Cowboy Joe does a poor job the whole industry gets slated.


----------



## turboyamaha

Yet to see a good quality smart repair myself!!! That is all I can say!!


----------



## squiggs

turboyamaha said:


> Yet to see a good quality smart repair myself!!! That is all I can say!!


That's probably because a good quality smart repair can't be seen :thumb:


----------

